# Our babies at Crufts



## Sharnor (Jul 24, 2006)

Well we are home from Crufts and we did extremely well this year!

Sabre (Sharnor Blue Diamond) my young boy was entered into Special Junior class and he won very convincingly. He went around the ring like he owned it.

We then had Misty (Mollora Frozen In Time at Sharnor) entered in the Limit Bitch class - and she too won her class. She then went on to win Reserve Bitch. I was so, so proud of her. If you go onto www.bedlingtonpictures.co.uk all the Bedlington Crufts photographs are there.

Sharon


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

Congratulations on a good Crufts.

Our boy Jack got binned in Beardie Undergraduate in a class of 14. Strangely enough the judge is the owner of a dog that has just been beating Jack ever since he was 6 months old. Last year Jack got VHC in Puppy so maybe he'll come good when his coat comes back next year.

Andy


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Well done you. I just love Bedlingtons they are lovely dogs.


----------



## 107990 (Oct 30, 2007)

I thought this was rather good. From yesterdays Sunday Times

That annual canine porno show, Crufts, has run into controversy because this year – in an attempt to be relevant and up to date – they are having disco-dancing dogs. Some people are complaining that this compromises the essential, ahem, dignity of the event.

But really somebody should tell the organisers – largely middle-aged blue-rinse Tory ladies whose fingers smell strongly of Pedigree Chum – that “disco-dancing” would have been up to date and relevant in about 1974.

What we want this year is binge-drinking dogs, vomiting, fighting and copulating in the arena, smashed out of their tiny skulls on Bacardi Breezers. And radical Muslim dogs cheerfully blowing themselves up in front of a panel of lenient appeal court judges. Flyblown single parent slut-dogs puffing on crack pipes; personal injury lawyer dogs with writs clamped between their jaws; eco-friendly David Cameron-style dogs with pointless wind turbines nail-gunned to their foreheads; chav dogs in Burberry caps barking abuse at passers-by; suicidal teenage “emo” dogs accessed via Facebook; and a special category for breeds involved in the gratuitous maiming of toddlers.

If you’re going to make it relevant, ladies, then make it properly relevant. Disco-dancing! Woof-woof.


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

DollarYen said:


> I thought this was rather good. From yesterdays Sunday Times
> That annual canine porno show, Crufts, has run into controversy because this year - in an attempt to be relevant and up to date - they are having disco-dancing dogs. Some people are complaining that this compromises the essential, ahem, dignity of the event.
> 
> But really somebody should tell the organisers - largely middle-aged blue-rinse Tory ladies whose fingers smell strongly of Pedigree Chum - that "disco-dancing" would have been up to date and relevant in about 1974.
> ...


Dollaryen,
What is it with you? Do you not have anything other than newspapers articles to quote? Surely you could have at least congratulated Sharon on her dogs success, but no. If you want to comment on my opinion pm me, do not disrupt this thread .

Hi Sharon,

congratulations on your dogs success and they are beautiful, my wife loved watching Crufts this year (we're not dog owners) she even had me watching at times  Great show and some very clever dogs 

MHS...Rob


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

Motorhomersimpson said:


> DollarYen said:
> 
> 
> > I thought this was rather good. From yesterdays Sunday Times
> ...


Have to firmly agree with Rob on this one.
We watched Cruffs last night and enjoyed every moment, wonderful.

Congratulations Sharon, we were dog owners and most certainly will be again.


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Andy sorry bout Jack some you win and some you lose!! Some of those judges were scary :lol: :lol:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Well done Sharon :lol: :lol: :lol:

We love "Larry the Lamb" dogs, but why do they have such funny haircuts for the show ring? :?

Is there a "working" reason for this, or is it just fashion?

We have one in the village called Lilly, and had our names down for a pup, but unfortunately she never had any. The consolation prize is not too bad though. :lol: :lol:

This was her playing with her Decathlon Ball Bag holder a couple of months ago. For once I was quick enough to get the photo.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Its red nose day Dave, not blue :lol: :lol: 

Well done Sharnor you must be over the moon. Crufts has to be the premier dog comp in the world. 


stew


----------



## litcher (Jul 24, 2006)

Congratulations, Sharon - you must be so pleased.  

Good luck next year, Andy. After all, if Jack's between puppyhood and adulthood I guess that makes him a teenager, and we all know what they're like. :roll:  

Viv


----------



## Sharnor (Jul 24, 2006)

Thank you everyone!

Andy - sorry you did not do too well this year. At the end of the day, it is really just one person's opinion. There will be plenty more shows. I have been knocked down by so many through the years.

I think their haircuts are wonderful  

Once Norman has downloaded all the photographs I will post a couple.

All the best

Sharon


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

Well done Sharon , you must be very proud of your little lambs

Better luck next year Andy ,your time will come :wink: 




Chris


----------



## annej (May 27, 2005)

Congratulations Sharon. You must be really proud 8) 

Andy, will be watching for Jack next year.

Anne


----------

